# amarican line products



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

just curious..american line products ..are they still in biz or is all the stuff i see on ebay left overs from a wharehouse ???tried looking them up on google but got nowhere...was refered to mid american hobbies..who i noticed is selling a ton of aml...also nc hobbies also i beleive..i was just curious as sometimes i look to see if i can get parts from the manufacturer cheaper ..not looking for anything but i always like to know..thanks guys
dave..
let the answers roll:dude:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

From what I know AML is a generic name for leftover 60's products from a variety of manufactuers distrbuted by REH ( REHCO) Bob Hanes company. It cover different scales and different manufacuters. They are a wholesale only distribtiion Company and do not sell to the general public . 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lately, they've also repackaged a bunch of JL stuff. Bodies, and body/chassis kits.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

It's anyhting they decide to market themselves....to include out of production items, items produced by thems as well as items currently produced by others but not sold in the manner AML decides to (i.e. JL body only).



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have some awful AML Tjet brushes if you want them.... that is.. if you wanna see a tjet burn.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Virtually all the items I have seen on EBAY that said American Line were over priced.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Easy now, The AML slotcars sold at my local hobby shop allow me to buy a NOS tjet chassis without having to go to the slot car show. To me that is a value. Agreed they do not manufacture anything, but they do distribute things I want to buy. 

Old Blue


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

I stopped by Mid-American Hobbies a couple years ago.
It was a mess then, located in a nearly abandoned area.
He sells a lot of stuff on ebay, prices are high in the store also.

Those AL bodies are not that nice.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*aml*

yes aml is still making stuff i get it all the time i have 3 aml tjet bodys here and yes i can still get there stuff .


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me what Other AML T-jet bodies were made and sold back in the day, I already have the '63 split window Stingray, and would like to maybe find some others to use as runners/racers.
PS- contact me via PM if you have any to sell


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe besides the 63 Vette, there is a T bird, a Rolls Royce, and a couple of Indy cars. A Willard and a Harvey. They are all basically repops of Atlas or Marx bodies, I can't recall which.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Kudos*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I believe besides the 63 Vette, there is a T bird, a Rolls Royce, and a couple of Indy cars. A Willard and a Harvey. They are all basically repops of Atlas or Marx bodies, I can't recall which.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

old blue said:


> Easy now, The AML slotcars sold at my local hobby shop allow me to buy a NOS tjet chassis without having to go to the slot car show. To me that is a value. Agreed they do not manufacture anything, but they do distribute things I want to buy.
> 
> Old Blue


Bingo! It all comes down to actually being able to get what you need and hopefully with some degree of convenience. On my side of the woods HO slots are merely a distant memory to hobby shops.

AML makes it possible for me to get OEM parts I need in the quantities I want. Depending on the vendor I'm usually satisfied with the price.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

When I was referencing the AML line I was referring to the AW bodies and NOS tjet chassis. The American Line T bird and 63 Vette belong on another post here about our ugliest slot cars!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

old blue said:


> When I was referencing the AML line I was referring to the AW bodies and NOS tjet chassis. The American Line T bird and 63 Vette belong on another post here about our ugliest slot cars!


REALLY NOW ! The AML '63 'Vette is Ugly ?........looking at mine, I have seen worse looking Aurora T-Jet Bodies !


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice job Ralph . They do finish well . 

Do they handle as well as they look ?

Gonzo


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

gonegonzo said:


> Nice job Ralph . They do finish well .
> 
> Do they handle as well as they look ?
> 
> Gonzo


Yeah Gonzo, she handles pretty well for a stock chassis, with only Weird Jack Silicones on the back as the only hop-up item. IMO- she handles well, because I slammed her as low as i could go.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*aml*

i have 2 aml 63 split window vettes and a t bird and they r 4 sale ty.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hounder, ya got the Rose Royce?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> hounder, ya got the Rose Royce?


"..._Work'n @ Da'_Carwash..YEAH!!!...Sing it with "Feeling..BOYS"...";-)
Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ya know, there were a few AML Rolls Royces sold on the bay late last year (by looking at ended auctions). Mysteriously, once I started searching for one, no one has one listed. :freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Hondarrell, I'm interested in the AML T-Bird, please PM a price quote including shipping, thanks !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya know, it's FUNNY we should be talking about those OLD AML T-Jet bodies, as I just got another one in the mail today- as a Freebie Bonus Gift from Slickrick, after buying some vintage AJ's Red Devils tires from him.... 
It's the Rolls Royce body, albeit THIS one has been, how should I say- "Modified" ! :thumbsup:









A Freebie I got in the mail today with another purchase. It's a vintage AML Repop of a Rolls Royce, that the previous(?) owner carved up into a Modified Dirttracker(?). Anyway, it's gonna be my newest project....it HAS Potential !

















SEE the Potential


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, talk about a high dollar dirt tracker!! :lol: Grey Poupon in the glove box, perhaps??? :freak:


----------

